

stackoverflow CTO: So we DDoSed ourselves with our own april fools' prank? - idoco
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/a/289045/630372

======
Moyamo
Does anyone know any details happened? The answer doesn't seem to provide much
information.

~~~
idoco
This [http://stackstatus.net/post/115305251014/outage-
postmortem-m...](http://stackstatus.net/post/115305251014/outage-postmortem-
march-31-2015) :)

